# Road dog drives you crazy.



## wolf angel (Nov 17, 2014)

Tension has been pretty high lately. Or for like a few weeks. To the point this girl straight punched me in the head because she thought I was hinting that she wasn't sexy.

What do you do at that point? Just ditch and find someone else?


----------



## KootenayRambler (Nov 17, 2014)

Definitely. Nobody wants to be around that.


----------



## kaichulita (Nov 17, 2014)

Tell her straight up that you're not cool with her punching you in the face and that she needs to find a new road dog.


----------



## kaichulita (Nov 17, 2014)

Don't just ditch her without notice though, that's not cool either.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Nov 17, 2014)

Yea for sure. Theres plenty of n o nabusive people to rtravel with


----------



## sketchytravis (Nov 17, 2014)

lolwat? why would she give a fuck if you thought she was sexy? haha

idk. abusive shit in general aint no good. ditch the bitch.


----------



## Johnny P (Nov 17, 2014)

Maybe y'all just got some sexual tension to work out. Haha. 

Or maybe you need a new road dog. I've ditched my fair share...I've bailed silently and also told a road dog to kick fuckin rocks.


----------



## NomadicHobo (Nov 17, 2014)

Kick the bitch to the curb brah!


----------



## DesertRat (Nov 17, 2014)

As was stated, sounds like unresolved sexual tension mixed with unrequited feelings of a deeper nature. 

How long have you two been traveling together?

She may have fallen for you, and is afraid to outwardly admit it for fear of rejection, and her thinking that you think she's not sexy (including the physical "lashing out") could be a byproduct or a cry out to notice her as someone other than a road dog.

No matter how tough a female (or someone that identifies as such) appears outwardly, she still needs to hear, from time to time, that she is pretty and sexually appealing to someone.

You at this point apparently are that someone.

Seeing as nature abhors a vacuum, only two paths can be seen as available:

1) Peacefully go your separate ways, or

2) Have a heart-to-heart talk with her about the situation. 

Either way, status quo cannot be comfortably maintained in this instance. I believe that we can guess her choice in this.

Of course, she could just be batshite crazy, too.

Sorry for the novel, and good luck.


----------



## wolf angel (Nov 17, 2014)

We have been together every day a little over a month now. All day most of the time.

She dipped without warning yesterday.


----------



## NomadicHobo (Nov 18, 2014)

Problem solved!


----------



## wolf angel (Nov 18, 2014)

Lol yea and left me in south San Diego, I even got her a ticket here from Santa Barbara -_-


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 21, 2014)

wolf angel said:


> Lol yea and left me in south San Diego, I even got her a ticket here from Santa Barbara -_-



so... now we're supposed to feel sorry for you? i mean you were just talking about ditching her.


----------



## wolf angel (Nov 21, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> so... now we're supposed to feel sorry for you? i mean you were just talking about ditching her.


What? No lol i was just saying.


----------



## Corinne (Nov 22, 2014)

yes, thats exactly what you do


----------

